# Can anyone tell me about this gas fireplace?



## Wildtrout (Sep 25, 2010)

I have recently purchased a 1920 American Foursquare that I am in the process of restoring. The livingroom fireplace has what appears to be a gas insert or maybe it was the original fireplace that was manufactured by the United States Stove Company and has the brand name of Lawson on it as well as the model number 3724. It is fairly ornate in design on the front. made of brass and has ceramic inserts in it. 

Can anyone tell me more about this fireplace? When it was made, whether it should be used at this point, how it should be maintained, serviced, cleaned, anything lse ethat I should know about it or where I might find out more? 

I have attached a photo of the fireplace.

I would appreciate it! 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 27, 2010)

looks interesting, but i would upgrade if i was you


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe you've got an old *unvented* gas model that was made before the safety standards got serious. I don't even remember when the ANSI standard was developed, but this was long before that.

I agree with Dave. There are new appliances that will better suit your application and allow you to sleep (and wake up) comfortably. You aren't exactly next door, but you are in the region, so feel free to give us a call to talk about your options.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, what a neat old gas fireplace.  There's proof that USSC has been around since the horse and buggy days.


----------

